# Happy Birtyday Maidrite!!!



## Andy M. (Sep 28, 2011)

*Happy Birthday!

Have a FANTASTIC day.*


----------



## Alix (Sep 28, 2011)

Eat lots of cake and have a great day!


----------



## pacanis (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh that was funny, Andy.

Happy Birthday, James!


----------



## babetoo (Sep 28, 2011)

happy birthday, haven't seen him or barbara in over a month. wonder what is going on?  does anyone know?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday James!!!!!!!


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 29, 2011)

James, hope you had an amazing B-Day!!! Hope you and Barb are doing well!


----------



## buckytom (Sep 29, 2011)

here's wishing you all the best, to a great man with an even greater heart!

happy birthday, my pal.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 29, 2011)

Happy birthday (a few hours late).


----------



## lifesaver (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## Constance (Oct 2, 2011)

Hope you get everything you want!


----------



## babetoo (Oct 2, 2011)

does anyone know what is up with barbara and hubby! no post since august. worries me. if anyone has phone number, give a call. i sent two p.m. no answer


----------



## JoAnn L. (Oct 2, 2011)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday.


----------

